# Murrells inlet North jettie shark fishing



## bigroo (Oct 31, 2013)

Looking for information on shark fishing the north jettie area of Murrells inlet, can you fish all night, are there any facilities ( restrooms ) near by, best places to park, how far north is the Horry county line from the jettie? Any and all information is appreciated


----------



## bigroo (Oct 31, 2013)

Also looking for information for other shark fishing friendly beaches from Surfside beach to Charleston SC, will be at Surfside September 28th thru October 5th.


----------



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

Closest bathroom is at the pier or the little stores at the traffic light. Closest parking is before the private community on the side of the road. County line is probally 2-3 miles down or so. You could probally fish all night but suposedly the tide comes up super high and floods all of the sand that your gear will be on


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

bigroo said:


> Looking for information on shark fishing the north jettie area of Murrells inlet, can you fish all night, are there any facilities ( restrooms ) near by, best places to park, how far north is the Horry county line from the jettie? Any and all information is appreciated


1. can you fish all night? yes, you can. be aware of high tide. there is an area that is deep at high tide and you won't be able to cross it. you will have plenty of beach to fish so no worries about that, but you will be stuck for a couple of hours until the tide goes down.

2. restrooms? none

3. it's not that far from the county line. in my opinion, the walk is much easier and the fishing is better than the south jetty. if the weather is ok, i plan on fishing there tomorrow. last week caught a lot of pinfish,a fat ladyfish that gave me a good fight and i hooked into something large that pulled drag off easily but the leader snapped.


----------



## ajcannon (Aug 5, 2014)

Everyone please correct me if I am wrong, but here are my answers:

It's a public part of the beach so you can fish all you want. However you can only get there/leave at low tide so keep in mind if you get there at low tide and want to leave later you are stuck if it is high tide. There are no facilities around. You can park at the public beach access on Dolphin. Walk on the main road until right before the gated are of Garden City (not very far at all - maybe a quarter mile?) and use the last public beach access. Continue walking on the beach for another mile or so to get to the jetties. It's an easy walk. You're at least 2-3 miles away from the Horry County line by this point too, so no worries about the shark fishing. 

Have fun and post some pictures!

(I hope you meant the jetties that you can get to from Garden city/Surfside and not the jetties at Huntington Beach State Park - if it is the HBSP jetties then forget what I've said above.)


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

take 17 business south. make a left onto Atlantic Ave. follow the road to the end and Garden City pier will be in front of you. make a right at the light and follow it to dolphin street/ave and park in the lot. make a right out of the parking lot and walk about 100 yards. there is a public access on the left before you get to the guard shack. walk down the steps and make a right to the jetty. the walk should not take long at all. sharks and rays are heavy in that area.


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

Charleston SC has some good spots as well. Isle of Palms and Sullivans Island are great spots for fishing


----------



## bigroo (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for your input this will help me decide on where to fish.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Port a potties at most of the public beach access spots in GC.
One at the Dolphin street lot you park at.

The beach there wasn't to bad last time I went.. Only a few hours around high tide being inaccessible.

But with storms of fall and winter it will go back to only a few hours around low tide.


----------

